# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  وكبرنا ..

## معاذ ملحم

أروع الاغاني .... على منتديات الحصن الاردنية

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بحاول ما خبي عليك ولغيرك ما اشكي
بطلع بعينيك بحسك عم تفهمني من قبل ما احكي
صعبة وحدي كفي الدرب واخدوو مني فرح الحب
خطفوو مني قلبي وسرقوو مني الضحكة

اخدوا صوتي لمين بغني خطفوو لون دموعي مني حرموو عيوني تبكي
ساعدني يا بيي ما تتركني يا بيي مدلي عقلبي الضحكة   :Bl (3):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله على الكلام الحلو .... 

يسلمووو على المرور 

الله على ايامك يا وديع الصافي ... ونجوى كمان

----------


## عاشقة نجوى كرم

كل ما غيمة سودا قبالي مرقت شو بيخطر ع بالي

بتخطر ع بالي كلماتك بتخطر ع بالي نظراتك

وارجع لرزنامة عمري وراجع اول صفحة بعمري


الله يا وديع الصافي

الله يا ست نجوى

شكرا ع الزووق العالي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وشكرا إلك على المرور و على التعليق الراقي

----------

